# Ազատ կյանք > Դեսից - Դենից > Լրահոս >  YouTube-ը փող կպահանջի դիտման համար

## Վահե-91

YouTube-ը կներմուծի վճարովի բաժանորդագրութուններ որոշ ալիքների համար  :Shok: 
Սպասվում է որ վճարովի ալիքները կգործարկվեն այս տարվա երկրորդ կեսին, իսկ ամսավճարը կկազմի 1-5 դոլար: YouTube-ը նաև հնարավոր է համարում վճարովի դարձնել ուղիղ հեռարձակումները և մուտքը վիդեոգրադարան: Google-ի ներկայացուցիչը հայտնում է, որ ընկերությունը վաղուց է եկել այն կարծիքին, որ կայքի բովանդակության որոշակի մասը կարիք ունի որոշակի վճարի գանձման: 
......
Բա՞ որ բոլոր երգիչները սկսեն փող վերցնել իրենց վերջին տեսահոլովակները նայելու համար  :Blink:  քաշվանք  :Cray: 
Էտ ժամանակ կասենք Youtube դավայ դասվիդանիա

----------


## Sagittarius

> YouTube-ը կներմուծի վճարովի բաժանորդագրութուններ որոշ ալիքների համար 
> Սպասվում է որ վճարովի ալիքները կգործարկվեն այս տարվա երկրորդ կեսին, իսկ ամսավճարը կկազմի 1-5 դոլար: YouTube-ը նաև հնարավոր է համարում վճարովի դարձնել ուղիղ հեռարձակումները և մուտքը վիդեոգրադարան: Google-ի ներկայացուցիչը հայտնում է, որ ընկերությունը վաղուց է եկել այն կարծիքին, որ կայքի բովանդակության որոշակի մասը կարիք ունի որոշակի վճարի գանձման: 
> ......
> *Բա՞ որ բոլոր երգիչները սկսեն փող վերցնել իրենց վերջին տեսահոլովակները նայելու համար*  քաշվանք 
> Էտ ժամանակ կասենք Youtube դավայ դասվիդանիա


Մետ մոտ արդեն վաղուց են վերցնում՝ GEMA կոչվող կամզակերպության կողմից: Գրեթե ոչ մի երաժշտական տեսահոլովակ Գերմանիայում հասանելի չի: Նույիսկ հայ երկրպագունների սարքած կամ օրինակ Վիտամին Ակումբի որոշ վիդիոներ են փակած, որոնք երաժշտություններից հատվածներ են պարունակում: 

Ուստի կարծում եմ, որ ստեղ շատերը պատրաստ կլինեն մի քանի եվրո վճարել, միայն թե բոլոր վիդիոները հասանելի լինեն:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (31.01.2013)

----------


## keyboard

> YouTube-ը կներմուծի վճարովի բաժանորդագրութուններ որոշ ալիքների համար


Ջանդամ ըլեն գյոռբագյոռ ըլեն, ես էլ վիդեո չեմ նայի, թող իրանց յութուբը վեկալեն ու մտցնեն....
Ու վաբշե, նեդեմ յութուբն էլ, գուգլն էլ, շատ վեր-վեր թռան արդեն:

----------

Chilly (31.01.2013), Moonwalker (31.01.2013), VisTolog (31.01.2013), _Հրաչ_ (31.01.2013), Աթեիստ (31.01.2013), Ձայնալար (31.01.2013), Նաիրուհի (31.01.2013), Վահե-91 (31.01.2013)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Կեցցեն youporn-ն ու redtube-ը (անչափահասների աչքից հեռու) ։)

----------

Freeman (31.01.2013), John (31.01.2013), keyboard (31.01.2013), Moonwalker (31.01.2013), Rhayader (31.01.2013), Sagittarius (31.01.2013), Skeptic (31.01.2013), Zangezur (31.01.2013), Ձայնալար (31.01.2013), Վահե-91 (31.01.2013)

----------


## Zangezur

> Կեցցեն youporn-ն ու redtube-ը (անչափահասների աչքից հեռու) ։)


լավն էր …Դ

----------


## Zangezur

Իսկ եթե տվյալ վիդեոյի հեղիանկը պատրաստա իրա վիդեոն անվճար տարածել. ինձ թվում սխալ կլինի սահմանափակել դիտումը, դուրսա գալիս վիդեոյի հեղինակի հաշվին ուղղակի մեթոդով՝ վիդեոն վաճառելով, փող են աշխատում

----------


## keyboard

> Կեցցեն youporn-ն ու redtube-ը (անչափահասների աչքից հեռու) ։)


Այ դրանք հենց վճարովի դառան արդեն լուրջ հոգեբանական և ֆինանսական տռավմաներ կստանամ:  :LOL:

----------

VisTolog (31.01.2013), Ձայնալար (31.01.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Նորմալ ա  :Smile:  Վաղուց պիտի անեին: Իսկ ես նստած երաժիշտների փոխարեն դարդ էի անում, թե ոնց են քոփիռայթով երգերը թողնում տենց ազատ թափառեն youtube-ում:

----------


## Վահե-91

> Իսկ ես նստած երաժիշտների փոխարեն դարդ էի անում, թե ոնց են քոփիռայթով երգերը թողնում տենց ազատ թափառեն youtube-ում:


ո՞չինչ, որ իրանք են իրանց պաշտոնական էջերում վիդեոներն ավելացնում  :Pardon:

----------


## Stranger_Friend

youtube ը արդեն կայքից հեռացնում է ֆիլմերը, դա եմ հաճախ նկատում... հեղինակային իրավունքների հարց կա այստեղ, բայց սահմանափակումը պետք է շուտ լիներ... հանրությունը արդեն սովոր է որ ցանկացած տեսահոլովակ կամ մպ3 կարող է բեռնել համացանցից....

----------


## Վահե-91

> youtube ը արդեն կայքից հեռացնում է ֆիլմերը


էտ մեկը միշտ էլ եղել ա  :Wink:

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> էտ մեկը միշտ էլ եղել ա


շատ վատ է... վերջերս ինչ ուզում եմ նայեմ, յութուբից բացակայում է... շուտով երգերի մպ3 ներն էլ կհանեն.... ով ինչ կարում է թող բեռնի, հետո կարող ենք վաճառել :Jpit:

----------


## Sagittarius

> ո՞չինչ, որ իրանք են իրանց պաշտոնական էջերում վիդեոներն ավելացնում


Պաշտոնական էջերում ավելացնում են իրենց պաշտոնական Յութուբ ալիքի ափլոդ արած վիդեոները, ու էն խմբերը, որոնք Յութուբի հետ պայմանագիր ունեն: Բայց հաճախ մասնավոր օգտատերերն էլ են երաժշտական վիդեոներ տեղարդում, որը արդեն հեղինակային իրավունքի խաղտում է:

Իսկ Գերմանիայում Յութուբը համաձայնության չի եկել երաժշտական խմբերի հեղինակային իրավունքները պաշտպանող միակ կազմակերպության հետ /շատ են փող ուզում/. դրա համար նույնիսկ ամերիկյան խմբերի Յութուբի իրենց պաշտոնական ալիքում տեղադրած վիդեոները ստեղ հասանելի չեն: 

Վճարովի ծառայությունը կարծում եմ առաջին հերթին կվերաբերվի ուղիղ հեռարձակմանը, նաև որոշ հատուկ ալիքների՝ հնարավոր է հետագայում նաև հեռուստահաղրդումներ կամ ֆիլմեր տեղարդվեն, չեմ կարող ասել: Մեր տեղադրած մասնավոր վիդեոները առանց մեր համաձայնության վճարովի սարքել չեն կարող՝ դա բացառվում է:

----------

Freeman (31.01.2013)

----------


## Stranger_Friend

ներողություն խառնվելու համար... միայն յութուբով ամեն ինչ չի վերջանում, վկոնտակտում, ֆեյսբուքում նաև համադասարանցիներում շատ վիդեոներ կան... մինչև այդ կայքերի վրա էլ չազդեն, չեն կարող տեսահոլովակները և ֆիլմերը վճարովի դարձնել... անիմաստ կլինի....

----------


## Sagittarius

> ներողություն խառնվելու համար... միայն յութուբով ամեն ինչ չի վերջանում, վկոնտակտում, ֆեյսբուքում նաև համադասարանցիներում շատ վիդեոներ կան... մինչև այդ կայքերի վրա էլ չազդեն, չեն կարող տեսահոլովակները և ֆիլմերը վճարովի դարձնել... անիմաստ կլինի....


ֆեյսբուք մարդիկ տեղադրում են իրենց մասնավոր վիդեոները. համացանցի վիդեոները հղումներ են՝ youtube, dailymotion և այլ կայքերի:

Վկոնտակտիում հեղինակային իրավունքների public բռնաբարություն է տեղի ունենում:

----------

StrangeLittleGirl (31.01.2013), Աթեիստ (31.01.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

Ներվայնանում եմ հեղինակայի իրավունքների վրա տարած մարդկանցից, բայ YouTube-ի համար սա արդեն անհրաժեշտություն է դառնում՝ դատական հայցերից խուսափելու համար: Մեղավորը ձայնագրող ընկերություններն ու հոլիվուդն են:

----------

Freeman (31.01.2013), Աթեիստ (31.01.2013), Վահե-91 (31.01.2013)

----------


## Chuk

Հրաշալի է  :Smile:  Կարող ա վերջապես նորմալ կոնկուրենցիա առաջանա վիդեոհոստինգային շուկայում  :Smile:

----------

Lev (01.02.2013)

----------


## Zangezur

Իսկ ոնց կարելիա youtube partner դառնալ, որպեսզի գումար լինի վաստակել, գրումա This feature is currently not available in your country, բայց լիքը հայկական յութուբ ալիքներ կան, որ վիդոների տակ ռեկլամներա բերում, ոնց կարելիա անել??

----------

